
The Ethical Quandary of Human Infection Studies - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/ethical-quandry-human-infection/
======
anarbadalov
Voluntary infection research seems to contradict the first principle of
medicine: do no harm. Yet the studies have had a long and checkered history,
and have at times led to valuable medical breakthroughs. Linda Nordling, a
journalist based in South Africa, considers whether new guidelines are needed
for these studies in developing countries like Kenya, Mali, and Thailand,
where they're moving to be closer to suffering populations and real-world
conditions.

